# RSPCA Lincoln



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I have just tried to get hold of them to arrange a home visit.
As after weighing things up.. (cost etc.) I would love to rehome a neutered male bunny.
But they are still shut at 9.30 .. and I have to dash to work not before long. 

I don't care what hubby is saying now to be truthfull. Just want a friend for Lucky as we are both working fulltime and I think it would be much better for her.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Lincoln RSPCA is useless. We contacted them on several occassions with no luck.

Try Bawtry RSPCA, they're much better and they have plenty of rabbits in


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I got through to them in the end. They are sorting out a home visit.

There is a Lady up our end of lincoln who forsters the bunnies , going to give her a ring tomorrow and take it from there. 

There is no rush for the bunny as such, as our flat is going to be refurbished by the council in august. Rewired, new kitchen etc. so utterly chaos. hmy:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think i visited that woman a long time ago. I adopted a syrian hamster from her


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

Cool , well as I could not get hold of her on the phone , I send her an email.

Plus I am waiting now for a form to come through from the RSPCA for home visits.


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I am hoping to have a look at a Bunny not before long.



Here are her details:
ALICE - very cute ginger bunny brought in by our Inspector after being found under a car bonnet. A lovely rabbit that really deserves someone to give her the love and attention she hasn't had before. Very friendly too!!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

She looks like a nice rabbit, i hope you get her.
Good Luck x


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> She looks like a nice rabbit, i hope you get her.
> Good Luck x


Thanks, I just spoke to the Lady and I am going to look at some buns tomorrow night. :w00t::w00t:
She just got some more in, I am intersted in a 2 year old lionhead male as well.

Will see who I go for. 

As I am working full time, she is doing the bonding as well.. so that will help. :w00t:


----------

